# Rahmen gebrochen



## Faunus (26. Juni 2003)

Ich hab seit 2 Monaten ein Bergwerk Faunus Endurance.  

Gestern ist mir beim Uphill die Sattelstütze mitsamt dem Sattelrohr nach hinten weggeklappt, zum Glück langsam und ich konnte reagieren. 
Der Riß geht an der Schweißnaht zum Oberrohr los und ist dann bis hinten durch. 

Wie lange dauert das bei Bergwerk, bis ich nen neuen Rahmen hab? Ich bring das Bike heute abend zu meinem Händler.


----------



## AnthonyXIV (26. Juni 2003)

@ Faunusbiker:

ich kann Dir jetzt natürlich keine Ferndiagnose geben, aber sicherlich ist dies eine Stelle die eigentlich nicht reißen sollte. Der Reklamationsweg bei Bergwerk ist der folgende: 
Das Bike kommt zum Händler und wird mit ausgefülltem Rekla-Schein zu uns geschickt. (Er kann auch das komplette Bike schicken, das bauen wir dann entsprechend um und ggf. wieder neu auf)
Wir überprüfen das Bike und entscheiden dann ob eine Reklamation vorliegt oder nicht. Du wirst nicht glauben, was für Bikes her als "Reklamation" ankommen. Eines der letzten war z. B. eindeutig ein Unfallschaden!!  

Bergwerk ist aber bekannt dafür, bei einer Reklamation immer sehr kulant und im Sinne des Kunden zu entscheiden.  

Welche Größe und Farbe hat denn das Faunus-Bike?
Dann kann ich Dir jetzt schon sagen ob der Rahmen bei uns vorrätig ist und wie lange es ca. dauert....

Bergwerk Manufaktur  Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faunus (26. Juni 2003)

Hallo Antony,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Es ist ein Faunus Endurance in Größe M in Standardfarbe silber/schwarz.

Definitiv kein Unfall, sieht auch noch fast aus wie neu. Mein Händler hats allerdings mit ner Reduzierung für die Sattelstütze aufgebaut und ich weiß nicht ob die ne bestimmte Länge haben muß. Das ist dann aber nicht mein Problem.

Wie gesagt, ich brings heute abend weg.


----------



## AnthonyXIV (30. Juni 2003)

Hallo an den Faunusbiker...

der Austausch Rahmen ist bei uns schon an Deinen Händler geschickt worden. 
Der Fehler wird bei uns jetzt intern untersucht, denn es ist wirklich das erste Bike das an einer solchen Stelle eingerissen ist!

hoffe Du hast das Bike bald wieder....

Bergwerk Manufaktur  Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Faunus (4. Juli 2003)

Hat jetzt genau eine Woche gedauert. Finde ich echt ne gute Zeit für nen Rahmentausch. Danke - auch meinem Händler Rad Sport Studio in Weil im Schönbuch.


----------



## AnthonyXIV (8. Juli 2003)

Hallo Faunus, 

schön dass Du wieder auf Deinem Bike sitzen kannst! Wie bei Dir sind wir natürlich auch bei allen Reklamationen bemüht, möglichst schnell und im Sinne des Kunden zu handeln. Leider gelingt dies nicht immer in der kurzen Zeit von einer Woche.... aber wir arbeiten dran!   


Bergwerk Manufaktur  Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## malice (10. Juli 2003)

btw, faunus, wenn du aus Weil im Schöbuch bist, dann kennst du doch sicher auch Dettenhausen, oder?


----------



## Faunus (11. Juli 2003)

Klar kenne ich Dettenhausen, wohne allerdings in Steinenbronn - Das Bike kommt aus Weil. Fährst Du auch Bergwerk? Ich hab bei uns in der Gegend noch nie eins gesehen (abgesehen vom Händler).


----------

